# 2012 Nissan Rogue Shows Off Innovative Around View Monitor [VIDEO]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Dread parallel parking? Find yourself driving around for an extra thirty minutes just to snipe yourself a parking spot in a lot rather than on the street? Might have to go grab yourself a 2012 Nissan Rogue, the first vehicle in its class to feature an innovative Around View Monitor, helping the driver parallel park with ease.

The Around View Monitor features four small, superwide-angle cameras located on the front, side mirrors and rear of the vehicle that provides a virtual 360-degree view of objects around the vehicle. The system converts the images taken from the four cameras to create and display a virtual image of the vehicle from above.

And thankfully something like this was designed to be simple to use and simple to understand, otherwise it'd probably just add more headache to parallel parking. It displays the rear-view and front-side view simultaneously, helping see the most worrisome areas when parallel parking.

Check out the video of the Around View Monitor in action after the break.

More: *2012 Nissan Rogue Shows Off Innovative Around View Monitor [VIDEO]* on Autoguide.com


----------

